# [kde4] news letter et migration

## BENJI

Salut,

Je viens de lire le guide gentoo de la migration vers KDE4 et honnêtement je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut que j'en retienne ni même ce que j'ai intérêt à faire.

Pouvez-vous m'y aider ?

A ce jour seul KDE 3.5.10 est installé sur ma machine. Machine peu puissante je précise. Celeron 1,3G à 768 Mo de ram. Ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai installé KDE3.5 que je ne sais plus trop la méthode que j'avais utilisée à l'époque.

A voir le contenu de mon fichier world j'ai du passer par un emerge de kde-base/kdebase-startkde

```
ataualpa ben # grep kde /var/lib/portage/world

kde-base/akregator

kde-base/ark

kde-base/kaddressbook

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kget

kde-base/kicker

kde-base/kitchensync

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/konq-plugins

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kopete

kde-base/korganizer

kde-base/kpdf

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/kuickshow

kde-base/kwalletmanager

kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/superkaramba

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/yakuake
```

Jusqu'ici je m'étais dit que j'allais rester avec KDE3 car avec ma machine j'allais y perdre avec KDE4 mais en voulant installer Kdenlive je me suis rendu compte que celui-ci s'appuyait sur KDE4 ce qui m'a conduit à me reposer cette question : est-ce que je fais le saut vers KDE4 ? En ai je la possibilité ou ai je seulement le choix ?

Si vous pouvez m'aider à y voir clair car le guide est bien fait mais il faut déjà savoir ce qu'on veut faire ce qui n'est pas mon cas !

Merci.

----------

## ghoti

Qu'est-ce qui t'empêche d'avoir les deux versions en parallèle ?

----------

## Ey

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qui t'empêche d'avoir les deux versions en parallèle ?

 

En terme de consomation memoire ca doit pas etre top de faire tourner une appli kde4 dans un environnement kde3 (shared libraries differentes donc non mutualisee contrairement a du full kde3 ou kde4). Vu qu'il se pose des questions par rapport a ce que peut tenir son hard, ca peut jouer, meme s'il ne me semble pas que kde prenne tant de memoire que ca (mais bon ca fait toujours ca a swapper en plus et/ou de cache disque en moins)

Sinon je n'ai pas l'impression que kde4 soit particulierement plus gourmant en ressources que kde3.5 (proc+video) du moment que l'on n'active pas trop de gadgets visuels - un peu comme partout quoi.

----------

## BENJI

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qui t'empêche d'avoir les deux versions en parallèle ?

 

Je ne comprends pas comment ça se gère au quotidien.

Aujourd'hui j'ai kdm et je me connecte.

Si j'installe kde4 comment tu bascules de l'un à l'autre ?

Mon idée c'est que si je migre c'est pour n eplus utiliser KDE3.5 du tout.

Donc KDE4 est-il suffisamment au point pour accomplir cela ?

Vu mon fichier world je n'utilise pas grand chose sur KDE3.5 donc je dois pouvoir passer à KDE4, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Si j'ai une installation complète de KDE4 comment fait-on pour utiliser une application kde3.5 ?

Faut-il fermer sa session et revenir dans un environnement 3.5 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Aujourd'hui j'ai kdm et je me connecte.
> 
> Si j'installe kde4 comment tu bascules de l'un à l'autre ?

 

kdm==>bouton menu==>type de session

... et là tu as normalement le choix entre kde3.5 ou kde4.2 (entre autres  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> Mon idée c'est que si je migre c'est pour n eplus utiliser KDE3.5 du tout.
> 
> Donc KDE4 est-il suffisamment au point pour accomplir cela ?

 

A mon avis, oui mais, justement, en gardant provisoirement les deux versions, cela te permettrait de t'en rendre compte par toi même et de revenir en terrain connu au cas où tu ne serais pas convaincu.

 *Quote:*   

> Si j'ai une installation complète de KDE4 comment fait-on pour utiliser une application kde3.5 ?
> 
> Faut-il fermer sa session et revenir dans un environnement 3.5 ?

 

Sauf des exceptions notables comme k3b, la plupart des applications ont été converties pour kde4.

Mais les applications kde3 devraient continuer à tourner dans kde4 si elles trouvent leurs dépendances (kdelibs-3* essentiellement). 

Voir cependant la remarque de Ey ci-dessus ...  :Wink: 

Cela dit, tu peux avoir deux (ou plus) sessions différentes (kde3 et kde4) ouvertes simultanément, mais ça bouffe de la mémoire ...

Remarque : faire attention à la configuration (voir  le guide à propos de ~/.kde !)

----------

## BENJI

Ok alors j'y vais, j'installe !

----------

## mardi_soir

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauf des exceptions notables comme k3b, la plupart des applications ont été converties pour kde4.
> 
> Mais les applications kde3 devraient continuer à tourner dans kde4 si elles trouvent leurs dépendances (kdelibs-3* essentiellement). 
> ...

 

via l'overlay kde-testing il y a un k3b en Qt4 (qui fonctionne chez moi pour l'utilisation bateau que j'ai de k3b (juste graver des iso ou des données ))

----------

## BENJI

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Ok alors j'y vais, j'installe !

 

Bon KDE 4.2 démarre mais j'ai eu des soucis pendant la compilation qui ne semble pas pour le moment me poser de problème.

La compilation à planter sur un paquet. Vu le temps qu'il faut et le nombre de paquet qu'il restaient j'ai fait un emerge --resume --skipfirst qui lui a été jusqu'au bout.

Je suis donc revenu maintenant sur ce qui coince avec un 

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -avu kde-meta:4.2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkipi-4.2.4-r1  USE="-debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.2.4  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.4  USE="mysql nls -accessibility (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB
```

et voilà le message d'erreur

```
 * media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/imagecollection.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/imagecollectionselector.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/imagecollectionshared.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/imageinfo.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/imageinfoshared.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/interface.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/libkipi_export.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/plugin.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/pluginloader.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/uploadwidget.h

 *      /usr/include/libkipi/version.h

 *      /usr/lib/libkipi.so

 *      /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libkipi.pc

 *      /usr/share/apps/kipi/data/kipi-plugins_logo.png

 *      /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kipi.png

 *      /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/kipi.png

 *      /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kipi.png

 *      /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/kipi.png

 *

 * Package 'kde-base/libkipi-4.2.4-r1' NOT merged due to file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.
```

Comment je m'en sors de ça j'ai un peu regarder sur le forum et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait vivre avec, non ?

----------

## BENJI

up   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

A mon avis, c'est media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 qui cause le problème.

Vérifie s'il existe une dépendance sur cette bibliothèque (equery d libkipi).

S'il n'y en a pas, tu peux carrément la virer, sinon ben faut voir  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

```
ataualpa ben # equery d libkipi

[ Searching for packages depending on libkipi... ]

kde-base/gwenview-4.2.4 (kipi? >=kde-base/libkipi-4.2.4:4.2[kdeprefix=])

media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4 (>=media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5)
```

Le mieux c'est de faire quoi sachant que je n'utilise pas digikam pour le moment !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> sachant que je n'utilise pas digikam pour le moment !

 

Ben tu réponds à la question, non ?  :Wink: 

Tu vires digikam et media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 ...

Cela dit, la dernière version instable de digikam (0.10.0-r1) repose maintenant sur >=kde-base/libkipi-4.2 et non plus sur >=media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 ...

----------

## BENJI

oui c'était mal dit de ma part.

En fait je pensais que digikam était intégré à KDE4 désormais et que donc je n'avais pas d'intérêt à laisser mon actuel digikam.

Je voulais savoir si ça ne faisait pas doublon ceci expliquait la raison de la collision.

Merci.

----------

## BENJI

Bon coté KDE4 tout va bien mais en voulant faire un emerge world après un emerge sync mais c'est de nouveau le bordel.

La suite en image :

```
Total: 64 packages (53 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 3 new, 2 in new slots, 5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 241,055 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/sip:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.7.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-python/sip-4.7.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.8.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=dev-python/sip-4.8.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> dev-python/sip:0
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.7.9', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
>     ~dev-python/sip-4.7.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6', 'nomerge')
> ...

 

En effet, il y a plusieurs problèmes de ce genre avec PyQt  :Sad: 

A priori, je ne vois pas d'autre solution que d'installer la version instable de PyQt (3.18.1) via package.unmask.

En effet, comme il dépend de >=dev-python/sip-4.8.1, cela devrait lever le conflit  :Wink: 

----------

